# Trees



## xyphoto (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 3, 2012)

hmmm.. that would be difficult....  I will try this one:





Reflections on a Tree by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## xyphoto (Feb 3, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> hmmm.. that would be difficult....  I will try this one:
> 
> Reflections on a Tree by CGipson Photography, on Flickr



Interesting aspect. Well done.


----------



## cannpope (Feb 3, 2012)

It's a bare tree, but it's a tree nonetheless...


----------



## cannpope (Feb 3, 2012)

cannpope said:


> It's a bare tree, but it's a tree nonetheless...




Couldn't get it any bigger than this


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 3, 2012)

I fail at shooting trees, but if anyone needs a silly replacement "air plant" to live in their refrigerator magnets..... they grow wild here in our FL trees


----------



## jowensphoto (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## rgregory1965 (Feb 3, 2012)

Heres mine


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Feb 3, 2012)

Well, it is a tree


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 3, 2012)

xyphoto said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you... I have several "Tree" favorites..  so it was difficult... here is another runner up!





Twisted Pine by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## cannpope (Feb 3, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> xyphoto said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...




At least my tree isn't the only naked one


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 3, 2012)

cannpope said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > xyphoto said:
> ...



NAKED is good!


----------



## kundalini (Feb 3, 2012)

I was looking for one photo in particular, stumbled across a few more and figured WTF! These are fairly old and likely have seen other themed threads.











































I know..... too many!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 3, 2012)

My 'best' tree shot is carefully tucked away in a Carousel slide tray until such time as I get a transparency scanner to digitize all my old K25 work.

Until then, this will have to do:


----------



## rgregory1965 (Feb 3, 2012)

A tree with a birdy in it....


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 3, 2012)

This is one of my favorites/best.






Here's another from that same day.  Neither are technically trees, but they look like trees.





Here are some others that I dug up.




















This one was shot on film :shock:





Sorry, I got carried away.... :er:


----------



## cannpope (Feb 3, 2012)

I love the 1st one Mike.   It looks like a mini tree.


----------



## OLDSKEWL (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## jowensphoto (Feb 3, 2012)

Mike- love the last one. The colors are so vibrant!


----------



## xyphoto (Feb 3, 2012)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> This is one of my favorites/best.
> 
> Here's another from that same day.  Neither are technically trees, but they look like trees.
> 
> ...



Big Mike, it's ok to get carried away. Don't we all? Very nice photos. Is it a really a tree in the first photo? If so, how was it captured?


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks.  No, that's not a tree in the first one.  It's a 3" bit of a weed sticking up through the snow.

FYI, it was something like -32 C that day, but the light was so great, I had to get out and shoot something.


----------



## bazooka (Feb 3, 2012)

Mt. Scott Tree by Tim Herschbach, on Flickr


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 3, 2012)

This was though a tour bus window at a traffic stop...I wish it were not....


----------



## Mot (Feb 3, 2012)

There are some seriously good tree shots here! I love your snow ones Mike!

My contribution looks to be the first shot that's obviously on film! Mike's was probably the first altogether. I say that because I can't be bothered to clean up the scratches. 





This was taken in a field about half a mile from my house. I was just out walking with my AE-1 and snapped this off. I still regret cutting off the little bit of branch but that's film for you!


----------



## xyphoto (Feb 3, 2012)

bazooka said:
			
		

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/therschbach/5351087036/
> Mt. Scott Tree by Tim Herschbach, on Flickr



This is a great shot. HDR?


----------



## sm4him (Feb 3, 2012)

What lovely tree photos you have all created!

Certainly not my best (I hope, anyway), but two of my favorites, and the ones I thought of when I saw this thread.

Both are from a trip this spring to Charleston, SC, taken with my point-and-shoot and (so far) unedited. I would have at least cropped out that bit of blue in the foreground of the first, but I'm sick and just don't have the energy to open PS right now...


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 3, 2012)

BigMike, Love the shots of the camera pointed to the sky...

Treesssss you say???


----------



## OLDSKEWL (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Tony S (Feb 3, 2012)

Not my best, but one of my favorites from a long time ago.  I'll have to go dig up the original file and resize/PP it.


----------



## bazooka (Feb 4, 2012)

xyphoto said:


> bazooka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, my first HDR, taken last January.


----------



## jackiex_x (Feb 4, 2012)

In the snow in the garden this afternoon


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## jamesbjenkins (Feb 4, 2012)

Fall perfection by ballengerphotos, on Flickr


----------



## jackiex_x (Feb 4, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> Fall perfection by ballengerphotos, on Flickr


 
I really like this shot. I can imagine sitting on that bench.


----------



## brfarris1 (Feb 4, 2012)

RedTree by brfarris1, on Flickr


----------



## brfarris1 (Feb 4, 2012)

YosemiteTree by brfarris1, on Flickr


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Feb 4, 2012)

jackiex_x said:


> jamesbjenkins said:
> 
> 
> > Fall perfection by ballengerphotos, on Flickr
> ...



Excellent!   That's exactly the reaction I was hoping for...


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 4, 2012)

Shot this about an hour ago...


----------



## xyphoto (Feb 4, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Shot this about an hour ago...



How much snow did you get? Still nothing here in Michigan. Ski resorts will go belly up soon.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 4, 2012)

xyphoto said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I went on a hike earlier... where I got this shot. Snow was knee high in a lot of places... say fifteen to twenty one inches on average. Don't know what the official estimate is.. but got a lot!


----------



## Buckster (Feb 5, 2012)

I always have a tough time picking out the "best" of any subject I've shot.  I'm pretty fond of this one though:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## xyphoto (Feb 5, 2012)

Naked trees vs Naked girls - which one do you prefer?


----------



## ld3davis (Feb 5, 2012)

Buckster said:
			
		

> I always have a tough time picking out the "best" of any subject I've shot.  I'm pretty fond of this one though:



It reminds me of a small lake near here called Spanish Lake. I used to duck hunt there many moons ago.


----------



## Buckster (Feb 5, 2012)

ld3davis said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're close.  That was shot at Lake Martin.  I have shots of Spanish Lake as well.  Here's one:


----------



## ld3davis (Feb 5, 2012)

Buckster said:
			
		

> You're close.  This is Lake Martin.  I have shots of Spanish Lake as well.  Here's one:



Crap. I meant Lake Martin lol.


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 5, 2012)

Witness Tree- Gettysburg PA








Cherry Blossom Festival- Right next to the Jefferson Memorial


----------



## Tuffythepug (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## andrewochs615 (Nov 15, 2012)

Still a noob, but having fun learning.


----------



## SimOtakuGirl (Nov 15, 2012)

These are all really greats tree shots. It makes me really scared to show mine because my "best" tree shot doesn't look nearly as nice as all of yours... ale:


----------



## paigew (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## RHagemanPhotography (Nov 15, 2012)

Trees in Nashville


----------



## RHagemanPhotography (Nov 15, 2012)

SimOtakuGirl said:


> These are all really greats tree shots. It makes me really scared to show mine because my "best" tree shot doesn't look nearly as nice as all of yours... ale:




Mine isn't very good either.  I never like my tree pics.


----------



## SimOtakuGirl (Nov 15, 2012)

RHagemanPhotography said:


> SimOtakuGirl said:
> 
> 
> > These are all really greats tree shots. It makes me really scared to show mine because my "best" tree shot doesn't look nearly as nice as all of yours... ale:
> ...



Should I just go ahead with it?


----------



## bunny99123 (Nov 15, 2012)

Here is one taken this month.  Looks slanted, but not.  I like it, because for a tree to survive in large rocks is very difficult as result of lack of nutrients.  I am sure this tree is very old. Also, they don't get very large.  Hurray to this tree for survival!


----------



## unpopular (Nov 15, 2012)

Wyoming Centennial Forest, Casper Mountain Park


----------



## unpopular (Nov 15, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


>



My grandmother lived in Pebble Beach, just off Huckleberry Hill, actually. I have spent MANY hours exploring the area. So many cool places.


----------



## texkam (Nov 16, 2012)

How 'bout a little love for the palm. Many folks don't realize they can show their colors at times.


----------



## andrewochs615 (Nov 16, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




One of these days, I will play golf there . Was there over the summer, beautiful area. Gotta keep saving up the money.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Nov 16, 2012)

Tuffythepug said:


>



Love this one!!

Nominated Photo of The Month


----------



## terri (Nov 16, 2012)

SimOtakuGirl said:


> RHagemanPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > SimOtakuGirl said:
> ...


Of course you should!      Don't be shy.    Post away, both of you!


----------



## terri (Nov 16, 2012)

Here is my offering.    I shot this with infrared film on Amelia Island.  I knew when I took the shot that I would hand color it when I made the enlargement.    I used photo oils and pencils.    It's one of my faves mainly because it turned out exactly as I envisioned it when I took the picture.   It was hot as blazes that day, and I felt the whole island was shimmering in the heat!


----------



## jake337 (Nov 16, 2012)

terri said:


> SimOtakuGirl said:
> 
> 
> > RHagemanPhotography said:
> ...



I'll help ya out and post one from cell phone first.


----------



## leeroix (Nov 16, 2012)

BanyonTree-mid by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## terri (Nov 16, 2012)

^^ That is one massive, ancient tree, leeroix.   I love it!


----------



## leeroix (Nov 16, 2012)

yep, pretty impressive in real life. you can find it at the seven sacred pools, waterfall hike near hana.


----------



## bunny99123 (Nov 16, 2012)

that is an awesome picture...is it grass growining or some sort of crop?


----------



## Tuffythepug (Nov 16, 2012)

bunny99123 said:


> that is an awesome picture...is it grass growining or some sort of crop?



Bunny, I'm guessing you are referring to my photo with the tree and all the green area around it ?    If so, it's not a crop.  This property has been used for growing crops such as cotton, safflower, etc in the past but it is now just grass.   The tree is a Valley Oak  in northern Calif.


----------



## dbvirago (Nov 16, 2012)

From Costa Rica


----------



## cool09 (Nov 16, 2012)

terri, I love those trees. The ones you see in Legend of Sleepy Hollow or 1313 Mockingbird Lane. Bet Rob Zombie considers this beautiful.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## terri (Nov 17, 2012)

cool09 said:


> terri, I love those trees. The ones you see in Legend of Sleepy Hollow or 1313 Mockingbird Lane. Bet Rob Zombie considers this beautiful.


  Thank you!  The whole island was like this - a gorgeous place.  This was the shot that seemed to capture the feel of it.  That's a very good description!!


----------



## jlo24141 (Nov 18, 2012)

1View attachment 260742View attachment 260753View attachment 26076


----------



## unpopular (Nov 18, 2012)

^^ I've always been very impressed by the subtropical Georgian flora. I'd like to go someday, though I do not think it is going to be very likely.


----------



## DorkSterr (Nov 18, 2012)

Lonely Tree | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Tony S (Nov 18, 2012)

A few trees up on Mt Rainier about 30 minutes after sunset...







And the veiw through the trees a little bit after that...


----------



## gsgary (Nov 20, 2012)

Taken with a Mamiya C330 on FP4


----------



## Hale.Photography.IN (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## ozzysangel (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## dbvirago (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Ellyism (Nov 26, 2012)

I am new but thought I would share this! I took this around mid October.


----------



## MOREGONE (Nov 26, 2012)

Here is mine. This was taken in Burrell Boom, Belize, in September.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## LaFoto (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## JohnWDavisJr (Jan 30, 2013)

orange n green leaves and trees by JohnWDavisJr, on Flickr


----------



## R3d (Jan 30, 2013)

DSC05506 by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve (Apr 13, 2013)

so much wood by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




Carmanah Panorama 1 by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




dakchu morning by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




eagles by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




Double-crested Cormorants by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




Fir by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## Rick50 (Apr 14, 2013)

I found this hanging off a Banana tree today. Really?


----------



## bc_steve (Apr 17, 2013)

this picture is quite old.  I just wanted to share what an impressive tree it was.


if you want to see a REALLY impressive tree, look up El Tule.  It is in Mexico and it is ridiculously massive.  I visited it nearly 10 years ago, but do not have any scanned pictures from it.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 17, 2013)

Trees in the park


----------



## DorkSterr (May 29, 2013)

ND4_1355 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## bc_steve (May 30, 2013)

dal lake by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## pisto1981 (May 30, 2013)

Lonely tree!!




Tree (1 of 1) by Pisto1981, on Flickr


----------

